# What happened to all the fish ?



## The cedar creeper (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi everybody ! What in the world has happened to all the fish up here on the northeastern shore of lake Huron ? It's cormorant heaven I know but, how could they eat that many fish ? Everybody tells me that between the Salmon in the Great Lakes and the Cormorants we are out of fish, maybe I am missing something. The AuSauble river used to be very good fishing but lately its more work than it's worth. Has any body had some luck in this part of the woods lately and if so where ? Deer were waaaayyyyyy down last Fall and fishing is poor at best. I am about ready to retire my equipment if things don't pick up, I will just become a outdoor photographer than at least I can get out there. I enjoy the outdoors to much to give everything up. I don't need a license to take pictures though. Maybe if more people would boycot the DNR's fund raising attempts (Licenses) they might do something in the line of real management instead of hiring more cops in the woods to police us Sportsmen. What are your thoughts ? The cedar creeper


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

It sounds like you're talking about migratory fish such as salmon and steelheads. The fault does not lay with the DNR, but rather the continuing collapse of the baitfish biomass in the Great Lakes. Lake Huron was the first to experience it, but Lake Michigan is now also seeing the same thing.

When looking for a fault, one place to cast your eyes is the explosion of the zebra mussel population in the past ten years.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I know in Michigan there are two fish that eat zebra mussles one is a sturgen anyone know the other? I wonder if we plant what ever other fish eats them if it would help?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Chrome steel said:


> I know in Michigan there are two fish that eat zebra mussles one is a sturgen anyone know the other? I wonder if we plant what ever other fish eats them if it would help?


Fresh water drum is the other.

I doubt if planting either would put a dent in the population. Some ducks also eat them.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I just read an artical in the cold water forum about whitefish eating them.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Chrome steel said:


> I know in Michigan there are two fish that eat zebra mussles one is a sturgen anyone know the other? I wonder if we plant what ever other fish eats them if it would help?


I've found them in the stomachs of rock bass.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Chrome steel said:


> I know in Michigan there are two fish that eat zebra mussles one is a sturgen anyone know the other? I wonder if we plant what ever other fish eats them if it would help?


Probably why the Sturgeon is making such a comeback. It is a strange transformation, that is for sure. Used to be a Muskie was a fish of 1000 casts, a sturgeon could be the fish of a lifetime. Now I am more confident in the accessibility, numbers and size of these fish than I am of the Steel population. It is pretty sad, but remember, there are other species of fish and outdoor opportunities out there! 
While there are still plenty of Steel and Salmon making there way up our East side streams, one look will tell you that the glory days are behind us. And I am not trying to rehash old memories of yester-year like my grandfathers 10 mile walk through snow to school. I have been fishing steel for about 12 years, almost exclusively on the Ausable, and my humble opinion is we are lucky if there are 1/3 the # of fish that used to make it up. A simple visula inspection can show you that. There are people that know how to fish for them and where they are likely to be at any given time. These people will always catch steelhead. But the gravel rippers are going to get tired soon enough, which is not a bad thing in my opinion. BTW, don't you love to watch the ripper/ long liners who go to a bed that maybe in years past held fish, and watch them unleash the hook set on......... Nothing. I was watching a clown this AM, I was elevated and had a clear view of the bed he was trying to rake. There wasn't a fish within 50 Square yards of him and he still laid the hammer every time. I decided to screw with him, I told him there was nice hen with three males staked up behind her. He went back at it with renewed vigor.....


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Back less than 5 years ago, they couldn't clean off the main beds...now, it's possible after one morning.


----------

